# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Klieren >  Schildklier

## heidy

Dag mensen allemaal
Ik heb een bloedtest laten doen en mijn schildklier werkt te vlug ,nu ik een vriendin heb met de ziekte van graves ben ik tiµoch ongerust hoor.Ik ben nieuw op de site en ben 40 jaar uit ¨belgie.
Mijn dokter zegt dat ik mij niet ongerust moet maken en op 27 december moet ik naar een internist.Waarom kan de huisarts dat dan niet regelen en moet ik daarvoor naar een internist gaan . 
Mijn waarden zijn
Vrije thyroxine h 2.17
Vrije triiodothyronine h 50.
tsh L 0.08

Zo staat het op mijn uitslag weet er iemand wat dit betekent?
Alvast bedankt daarvoor Groetjes heidy

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zal eens voor je zoeken Heidy,

Ik heb van september december gemaakt...ik neem aan dat je dat bedoelde??? September duurt namelijk nog héél lang..maar als ik fout ben verander ik het weer,laat maar weten dan,ok?

Sterkte en succes,Agnes Xx

----------


## heidy

Dank u wel voor u reactie ,ben blij dat er iemand al gereageerd heeft.
Het is inderdaad december.
Mijn huisdokter zegt dat een te snelle schildklier niet altijd te maken heeft met de ziekte vén graves,ze zegt dat vele mensen een te snel werkende schildklier heeft en dat dit in sommige gevallen toch snel opgelost is.
heidy

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Heidy,
Wat je huisarts je zei is idd waar;een te snel werkende schildklier hoeft zéker niet te wijzen op een (ernstige) ziekte en idd;er zijn vele mensen die hier wel eens mee te maken krijgen en de meesten raken er ook vlug weer vanaf!!

Maandag zoek ik meer info voor je!!
Sterkte en niet te veel zorgen maken ok?
Agnes XXX

----------


## heidy

Liefste agnes,

Ik weet dat je gelijk hebt maar ik maak me toch wel zorgen hoor ,ben weer al naar de huisdokter geweest omdat mijn linkeroog pijn doet en traant en prikt en al je dan natuurliojk veel leest over de ziekte raal ik toch in paniek hoot.De dokter ziet namelijk niets die wijst op een infectie dus wat is het dan?
Ze gaat proberen mijn afspraak vroeger te regelen met de dokter omdat ik veel te nerveus loopt ,ik ben gewoon bang voor mijn ogen ,maar ze zei als ik de medicatie krijg dat ik zulk geen ogen kan krijgen zelfs als het in het slechtste geval toch graves is.Is dat waar of maak ze me toch maar iets wijs om me rustiger te maken?

Dank je agnes

----------


## Agnes574

Je huisarts moet eerlijk tegen je zijn hoor...dus ik neem aan dat ze je zeker niets achterhoudt!!!
Vaak kun je ook symptomen van een ziekte krijgen,waar je al veel over gelezen hebt doordat je gestresst en gespannen loopt...denk maar eens na;als je de hele tijd denkt...o jee,ik ga zéker hoofdpijn krijgen,dan krijg je het 9 op de 10 keer ook...
Probeer aub rustig te blijven en je niet teveel zorgen te maken...de kans dat je idd die ziekte zou hebben is maar héél erg klein hoor!!!

Sterkte en succes...hou moed meissie!!
Ik denk aan je,liefs Ag Xx

Ps;ik loop momenteel al een tijd met zware buikgriep en sinds een weekje ook met ferm ontstoken ogen(branden,prikken,rood,tranen en vermoeid)...niet meteen van het ergste uitgaan  :Wink:

----------


## heidy

Dag agnes,

Als ik iets meer hoor en weet wanneer ik naar de internist moet dan laat ik het weten.Morgen belt de dokter me op voor een vroegere afspraak
Liefs Heidy

----------


## Agnes574

Ik duim voor je lieverd,dat je zo snel mogelijk bij de internist terechtkunt!!!

Sterkte!!!!
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## heidy

Dag agnes,

gisteren naar naar de internist geweest ,ze werkt duidelijk tevlug zegt ze.
Ik moet strumazol nemen en een betablokker ,Volgende week moet ik onder de scanner en nog iets maar weet niet meer wat.
Ze zegt dat ik me niet zoveel zorgen mag maken ,want als het in het slechtste geval graves is dat dit heet goed te behandelen is.
Ik ben gewoon bang voor mijn ogen,maar ze ziet er niets aan ,ook al heb ik toch pijn in mijn linkeroog.
Ga ik na de scanner dan al direct weten wat het is?
Groetjes Heidy

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Heidy,
Ik weet niet wat ze je al kunnen vertellen juist na een scan,maar ze kunnen je in ieder geval wel zeggen of er iets afwijkends te zien was....
En je oogpijn,kan dat niet door de stress en zorgen komen???
Je mag je idd niet zoveel zorgen maken meissie,je interniste geef ik daarin groot gelijk.

Sterkte en hou moed meissie!!!
Dikke knuffel Ag Xx

----------


## heidy

Lieve Agnes,

Ik ben terug van de dokter ,ik heb inderdaad een te snel werkende schildklier maar de foto's tonen aan dat ik niet te ziekte van graves heb.Ik moet mijn pilletjes verder nemen ongeveer 6 maanden en onder controle blijven.
Mijn ogen kan inderdaad van stress zijn of gewoon een ontsteking ,ik heb een afspraak gemaakt met de oogarts.
Nogmaals bedankt voor de reactiez.
Liefs Heidy

----------


## Agnes574

Hoe gaat het nu met je Heidy?
Is er iets uit je bezoek aan de oogarts gekomen?

Sterkte!
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## heidy

Dag Agnes,
Fijn om nog iets te horen van u.Ben vorige week terug naar internist moeten gaan en moet nu 2 pilletjes strumazol nemen,ik ga de goede weg op maar moet nog een eindje verder ,maar ik voel me wel al stukken beter.Mijn oog was verbetert voor een enige tijd maar toch is er iets die niet juist is ,da gevoel heb ik toch en daarom moet ik nu morgen om 10uur naar de oogarts.Beter eventjes laten controleren zegt de dokter.
Is het niets dan ben ik toch gerustgestelt,beter een bezoekje meer naar een dokter dan een bezoekje te weinig.
Groetjes Heidy

----------


## zirus

Hallo Heidy,

Omdat ik van nabij meegemaakt heb wat Graves is reageer ik. Ik denk dat je je nergens zorgen om hoeft te maken, als je jezelf maar gezond houdt. Dat kan met een gezondheidsdieet. Ik maak regelmatig mee dat mensen zich hierdoor gezonder gaan voelen en dat ook zijn.

Graves is een chronische aandoening die veroorzaakt wordt door slecht (fabrieks) voedsel. Om dit te verbeteren is het nodig om gezond voedsel te eten, zoals desembrood, roomboter, kokosolie om in te braden en kefir, (yoghurtplantje) en salade. De salade kan van diverse groentes rauw of halfrauw (kort gewokt in olijfolie) en zuur gemaakt met citroen en kefir. O en vergeet de levertraan of visolie niet. 

Slecht voor de darmen en daarmee je gezondheid zijn o.a. azijn, zonnebloemolie en alle andere transvetolien. Ook geharde vetten zoals margarine, halvarine, braadvet en -olie, chocolade van plantaardig geharde vetten, zemelen, chips, enz. Ook kun je chronisch ziek worden van een teveel aan alcohol, antibioticum en andere gifstoffen. Je kunt kefir nemen, het schijnt heel goed voor de bloedwaarden te zijn. Ik neem het dagelijks.

Op de site makersdiet.nl staat nog veel meer. Je kunt hier ook gratis kefir krijgen, of toezending tegen portokosten. Het is van stichting genezing chronische ziekten SGCZ. Mogelijk helpt het ook bij jou aandoening. De ervaringen hiermee zijn uitermate positief. Als je bloedwaarden weer goed zijn kun je in overleg met de arts natuurlijk altijd met de medicijnen minderen. Waarschijnlijk zullen je ogen dan ook minder gaan prikken.

Love you all!

----------


## Tjorven

Mijn vriend is bijna 25jaar en heeft al enkele jaren (7ong) last van volgende symptomen;warmte intolerantie - overmatig zweten - harkloppingen - vermoeidheid - moe na het eten - benauwend gevoel op de borst - en zo kan ik nog wel even doorgaan.
Hij zit er serieus onder door, hij studeert nog en het leren vlot niet meer zo goed. Hij is heel snel vermoeid. Nu hebben we zijn bloed laten nemen en zijn schildklier zou niet goed werken. Hij heeft nu L-Tyroxine 25mg sinds enkele weken maar merkt geen enkel verschil. De klachten blijven hetzelfde. Ze verergeren eerder dan af te zwakken.
Hij ziet het licht niet meer door de bomen omdat al zijn sociale contacten ook verwateren. Op café gaan lukt niet meer, daar krijgt hij het heel snel benauwd, naar de les gaan ook niet zelfde probleem en studeren ook minder door de vermoeidheid.
Heeft er iemand nog een ideetje wat dit zou kunnen zijn? Zijn testosteron gehalte is ook aan de lage kant, dit kan blijkbaar ook samenhangen met de schildklier.

Of als er iemand een goede arts kan aanraden?

Alvast bedankt, Groetjes Tjorven

----------


## zirus

Een ongezonde leefstijl is een van basisoorzaken van Graves en een heleboel andere klachten,m zoals je hebt genoemd. Probeer een gezonde leefstijl aan te houden en gezonden eetgewoonten. Dat is op tijd naar bed en zeker geen alcohol of zelfs frisdrank vanwege de suiker en dat valt voor studenten zeker niet mee. Met de makersdiet.nl heb ik heel goede ervaringen. Zelf heb ik goede ervaringen met de endocrinoloog van het UZG in Utrecht, maar in andere ziekenhuizen zijn niet minder denk ik. Het inregelen van de medicijn, eutirox en tiroxine, is een langdurige zaak. Hou vooral contact met je arts endocrinoloog als je vragen hebt. Het is zeker geen pretje om deze ziekte te hebben. Om je gezondheid terug te krijgen zal het zeker nog een of 2 jaar duren. Bedenk dat de basis van je gezondheid in een goede spijsvertering zit. Je darmvlokken zijn best heel kwetsbaar. Sterkte en succes.

----------


## edwina

Hallo

Ik ben sinds kort begonnen met green coffee. Tevens heb ik de ziekte van graves. In de blijsluiter staat niks over dat schildklier patienten het produkt niet mogen gebruiken.
Green coffee is plantaardig en stilt de honger. Ik voel me goed er onder op een paar klachten na. Ik ben ontzettend moe en slaap slecht .Ik ben verder wel aktief maar toch ik kan het niet helemaal thuis brengen. Mocht iemand deze combinatie kennen let me know.
Grtjes van edwina

----------


## Agnes574

Alle koffie bevat cafeïne (behalve deca natuurlijk  :Wink: ) .... cafeïne kan de normale slaap verstoren, dus mijn raad; buiten de gebruikelijke koffie s'morgens beter géén cafeïne (koffie/cola) meer 'innemen' ... als je s'middags of s'avonds koffie of cola drinkt kan de cafeïne zorgen voor slaapproblemen.

Groetjes,
Een 'ex-cafeïne-verslaafde'  :Wink:

----------


## corsagroen

hallo heidi als je naar een oogarts gaat ga dan naar één die gespecialiseerd is in de ziekte van graves. Dan ben je gerust want die kan dan de uitbolling van je ogen goed meten. En die stress van je gaat zeker beteren als je je medicatie neemt want iemand die een snelwerkende schildklier heeft is zoals men zegt nogal opgedraaid, opvliegend, zenuwachtig en nog veel meer .... laat nu maar rustig de medicatie zijn werk doen. lieve groeten vaneen nu happy schildklierleidster

----------

